# Netflix causing TivoReboot



## matt.macgibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

When i watch netflix, it reboots the tivo occasionally. i never had a premiere, but this has happened 3 times in the last 2 days. i have it hard wired.

I guess this was an issue with the premiere - but i never saw this so much on the XL (Series 3)... 

Tivo themselves dont seem to know much about this. Thinking of returning box to BestBUY. Im pretty upset at Tivo for this. Netflix crashing should not cause a full box reboot. This is a pretty crappy app setup.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Not seeing any reboots while watching Netflix on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## matt.macgibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

i have a pro... its followed by a v301 error, which ive read is about the internet not being available to the app. what network config are you using?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Is your Roamio Pro hooked up to a "green" switch by any chance? There is currently a bug with Roamio software connecting to some green switches where you get intermittent network problems that TiVo is working on a fix for. Some folks have worked around it by connecting to a non-green switch for now.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Did you get the update on 9/11?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508957

That was supposed to fix Netflix reboots.

Note, there was another update after that as well:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509503

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been using Netflix on my Pro a LOT and never seen it reboot.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

kbmb said:


> Did you get the update on 9/11?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508957
> 
> That was supposed to fix Netflix reboots.
> ...


I have both of those updates and I have seen 2 reboots when exiting Netflix since the updates were installed. I also had one while a TV episode was playing on Netflix. I fell asleep and the Tivo woke me up when it played the intro video after rebooting. I checked to see if the episode had finished and it had not. It had rebooted in the middle of it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I've been using Netflix on my Pro a LOT and never seen it reboot.


I get Netflix on my Smart HDTV but tried it out on the Roamio + and had no problems, the picture looked as good, the TiVo told me the resolution was 1080p /24, with the Sharp HDTV I could not find any way to tell the resolution, on normal programs I can push the TVs display button and see what resolution is coming in, but not with Netflix.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

It rebooted on me twice tonight while watching Netflix. This is really annoying. I have the latest version 20.3.6.2-USA-6-840 of the software.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

If you lose internet connection momentarily, you will most likely get a reboot. AFAIK, there is no way around this currently.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> If you lose internet connection momentarily, you will most likely get a reboot. AFAIK, there is no way around this currently.


I guess that would explain why I've not encountered a reboot during the dozens of times I've used Netflix on my Roamio Pro. Since changing my switch to a non-green one I have never lost connectivity.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't think of a time when my TiVo lost connectivity. Netflix was streaming without a problem and then boom! The Tivo rebooted. 

It's hardwired and I don't believe I have a "green" switch. It's a Linksys something - I'll have to look up the model to be sure I guess.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

My switch is a Linksys SD2005 - not a green switch. Even if it was, I would think streaming HD video would keep the link busy enough to keep the switch from powering it down.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bbrown9 said:


> I can't think of a time when my TiVo lost connectivity. Netflix was streaming without a problem and then boom! The Tivo rebooted.


If the Netflix servers become unreachable during streaming, it will reboot your box. It doesn't mean the internet goes down for a long period of time, only for a few seconds. The Netflix app needs to better handle this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> My switch is a Linksys SD2005 - not a green switch. Even if it was, I would think streaming HD video would keep the link busy enough to keep the switch from powering it down.


When I had my Roamio connected to a green switch, it could lose connectivity for a few seconds at any time.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm a new TiVo Roamio + 2 Mini owner, using a Netgear GS105 green switch and I haven't had any problems. The switch has been in place for four days -- but I haven't noticed a problem yet.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> If you lose internet connection momentarily, you will most likely get a reboot. AFAIK, there is no way around this currently.


I have watched about 10 hours of Netflix without any re-boot than last night my first TiVo re-boot, loss of internet connection you think is causing this? I wonder if my router log would show that I had a loss of internet service, I will have to check that,. When using my Smart HDTV I never had any problems with Netflix, what would happen if my internet went down for a short time (when watching Netflix) with the HDTV, a TV re-boot ??


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> When using my Smart HDTV I never had any problems with Netflix, what would happen if my internet went down for a short time (when watching Netflix) with the HDTV, a TV re-boot ??


No, it usually will just drop back to the main Netflix screen. But there is currently a bug in the Netflix app for TiVo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> No, it usually will just drop back to the main Netflix screen. But there is currently a bug in the Netflix app for TiVo.


OH, so that is what the TiVo should do, not re-boot. I hope they fix the bug soon as I like the TiVo Netflix better than the HDTVs.


----------



## rcase13 (Sep 2, 2013)

My 4 tuner Roamio rebooted last night while watching Netflix. I don't have green switches and no internet issues. I also have the latest software.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

rainwater said:


> No, it usually will just drop back to the main Netflix screen. But there is currently a bug in the Netflix app for TiVo.


That's not what I'm seeing. My whole TiVo reboots and if I'm recording something at the time, the recording gets split in two with a few minutes missing.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I sent TiVo Margret an email directing her to this thread and to another one on the TiVo forums. Hopefully they will start to look at this. I think I'd rather deal with the Netflix app on my Premiere - at least it won't mess up what I'm recording. Thankfully I haven't put it up for sale yet.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bbrown9 said:


> That's not what I'm seeing. My whole TiVo reboots and if I'm recording something at the time, the recording gets split in two with a few minutes missing.


Yes, I said that is what other clients do and what the TiVo Netflix app should be doing.


----------



## Tankman (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm in day two of owning a Roamio Plus and have gotten one reboot each day. They occurred while watching a recorded show and the other time when I was searching for shows. No Netflix, no streaming involved. Just software crashing and rebooting. I've owned several TiVos and this is the first to have this problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tankman said:


> I'm in day two of owning a Roamio Plus and have gotten one reboot each day. They occurred while watching a recorded show and the other time when I was searching for shows. No Netflix, no streaming involved. Just software crashing and rebooting. I've owned several TiVos and this is the first to have this problem.


Maybe the update today will help? My Roamio Pro and two Minis all downloaded an update this evening.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

Had 3 reboot in the last 2 days while watching Netflix. Have the new update. Anyone else still having the issue?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Andrel said:


> Had 3 reboot in the last 2 days while watching Netflix. Have the new update. Anyone else still having the issue?


Yep.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

TiVoMargret told me that my logs showed "instability" and that they are working with Netflix to resolve it and that it is a high priority issue. I'm hoping that since this info came from Margret that it means something. I heard something similar from other TiVo support people about the Netflix issues on the Premiere (and closed my support request without explanation).


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

bbrown9 said:


> TiVoMargret told me that my logs showed "instability" and that they are working with Netflix to resolve it and that it is a high priority issue.


Thank you all. Hopefully it will be fixed in the next update (or earlier). It is annoying to have a reboot while it is recording a show.


----------



## a80099 (Oct 13, 2013)

This happened to me today... Was watching a lot of back to back streaming and it locked up, froze/rebooted all on its own.

This is the first time happening and seemed to work fine afterwords. Hopefully was fluke and norm. Guess need to keep watching see what comes out.


----------



## Floridaman (Oct 30, 2005)

I have the Roamio Pro with the most current update and it is hooked up to a moca network. While watching Netflix through the Tivo it flashes off for a couple of seconds and then comes back on. The screen goes black briefly. This probably happened at least 10 times last night during a 1 hour show. My Tivo has never rebooted from this issue. Additionally If I play Netflix through my smart TV it seems to work properly. Watched the same show and had one dropout verses 10 or more on the Tivo. It appears the Netflix app still has bugs that need to be fixed.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Floridaman said:


> I have the Roamio Pro with the most current update and it is hooked up to a moca network. While watching Netflix through the Tivo it flashes off for a couple of seconds and then comes back on. The screen goes black briefly. This probably happened at least 10 times last night during a 1 hour show. My Tivo has never rebooted from this issue. Additionally If I play Netflix through my smart TV it seems to work properly. Watched the same show and had one dropout verses 10 or more on the Tivo. It appears the Netflix app still has bugs that need to be fixed.


This is most often caused by Netflix resolution changes as Netflix adjusts to network congestion in busy evenings. The TiVo seems to take an inordinate amount of time to change resolution on the TV and then check that the TV has changed. It seems to be somewhat TV dependent; perhaps the HDCP communication is problematic for some TVs. A work-around is to set a single output format on the TiVo (like 1080i or 1080p). Then the TiVo is doing all the resolution changing and never has to have the troublesome conversations with your TV.


----------



## Floridaman (Oct 30, 2005)

CrispyCritter said:


> This is most often caused by Netflix resolution changes as Netflix adjusts to network congestion in busy evenings. The TiVo seems to take an inordinate amount of time to change resolution on the TV and then check that the TV has changed. It seems to be somewhat TV dependent; perhaps the HDCP communication is problematic for some TVs. A work-around is to set a single output format on the TiVo (like 1080i or 1080p). Then the TiVo is doing all the resolution changing and never has to have the troublesome conversations with your TV.


You were spot on with this issue. I had my video settings set to 1080i and 1080P. I changed to 1080i only and watched a 1 hour show on Netflix. Video never dropped out at all. Thanks a million for the advice!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had this happen for the first time last night. I've been watching Netflix a LOT lately via my Roamio and this is the first time.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been experiencing Netflix reboots daily now on my Tivo Pro. It usually happens late evening or early morning. I have all the latest updates(including the one that was supposed to fix this issue) and the recent profiles upgrade. Set only to 1080p. I have a direct MoCa connection with no switches (green or otherwise). The coax, however, does run through a splitter (GTE 5-2300 MHz with power pass ports) with one leg going to the Tivo Pro and the other to a Fios set top box. The TV is a Sony Bravia with HDMI hook up. Set up is exactly the same as previous Tivo HD (although I used a MoCa adapter and everything worked fine). If I plug an ethernet cord into the back and connect it to my BluRay I can watch Netflix with no problems or reboots. At first I wondered if it had anything to do with a service connection or VCM but it happens no matter what. 

This doesn't happen with any other Netflix platform in the house (and every TV is a Sony). Am I missing something here? Is there still a known issue being worked on (or an unknown one being investigated)? It is becoming very tedious and I'm about to throw in the towel.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

TiVoMargret said they were working with Netflix to resolve it. That was a while ago, though, and I haven't heard any updates on whether they know what the problem is or how to fix it.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

This is clearly not fixed yet. In addition to rebooting EVERY time we watch Netflix, the profiles are now gone. One wonders why this is such a complicated fix.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, I was hopeful as we haven't had any reboots lately. Hopes dashed. Tivo rebooted again a few minutes ago while watching Netflix and, of course, while recording something. Beyond annoyed


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, I just got another reboot while watching Netflix. I've done just about everything suggested by everyone. I swapped out HDMI cords, I turned off MotionFlow, CineMotion, Mpeg Noise and just about everything. I've signed in and out of Netflix so many times my fingers are numb. I even sent two notes to TivoMargret and have received no responses. Just when I think everything is okay, another reboot occurs. I no longer watch Netflix if anything else is recording because I don't want the hassle of rescheduling. 

This is taking an enormous amount of time and energy and I'm at wits end.


----------



## cuzican (Nov 19, 2006)

Just bumping this thread since the problems still exist in the new year. Roamio Plus for xmas and when watching netflix for a bit at night it makes the tivo need a reboot to start working again. Been happening since xmas...

Meanwhile netflix and my older tivo premier will work just fine during the same time.. 

It makes the tivo roamio loose network connectivity even though the network is up. You can see that all network enabled things aren't working anymore. (hulu, youtube, etc.)


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

cuzican said:


> Just bumping this thread since the problems still exist in the new year. Roamio Plus for xmas and when watching netflix for a bit at night it makes the tivo need a reboot to start working again. Been happening since xmas...
> 
> Meanwhile netflix and my older tivo premier will work just fine during the same time..
> 
> It makes the tivo roamio loose network connectivity even though the network is up. You can see that all network enabled things aren't working anymore. (hulu, youtube, etc.)


I suspect you've got cause and effect reversed.

The Roamio losing network connectivity (for whatever reason, such as bad connection or faulty hardware) is causing the Roamio to reboot while watching Netflix, based upon other folks experiences. So look and see if you can address that issue.


----------



## Fusillade (Jan 4, 2014)

I've had this issue occur to me on three occasions. In all instances, I was watching Netflix and pressed the Tivo button on the remote. I now press the live tv button and wait for the tv to resume normal live tv operation before pressing the Tivo button. The problem has not happened since.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I had this happen today on my Roamio Pro. The TV show I was watching ended and it went back to the episode list, but the screen didn't fill in. The episode list was blank. The Roamio rebooted a few seconds later. 

This is the first time I've seen this. Other than this reboot, my Roamio has been stable as a rock. My box is on 20.3.8.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

haven't posted in forever since everything has been good with my TIVO Premier and TIVO Roamio.

I am getting this issue.

I can confirm it is when I press the TIVO Button. 

It has happened at least 4 times in the past month. Don't know if hte latest update introduced some instability.

The TIVO has had

- Netflix Paused or Running Video
- Was Recording a Show and not recording shows

Everytime this issue happens. The TIVO goes from the Netflix video a dark screen. Hangs on that screen for a good 20 seconds then reboots.

The TIVO is directly connected to a wired switch Non Green Netgear.

Never had issues with this till the past month and have watched entire seasons of shows with no problems before.


----------



## Tommy723 (May 28, 2014)

ghuido said:


> haven't posted in forever since everything has been good with my TIVO Premier and TIVO Roamio.
> 
> I am getting this issue.
> 
> ...


I am having this EXACT same problem on my Premiere... Very irritating :-(


----------



## Barrynof (Jul 8, 2014)

ghuido said:


> haven't posted in forever since everything has been good with my TIVO Premier and TIVO Roamio.
> 
> I am getting this issue.
> 
> ...


Exact same problem here. Happened to me twice today. It doesn't matter if I back out by using the EXIT feature on the app or if I hit the Tivo button on my remote. Has anyone heard anything about this? I believe that it is just Tivo making a DVR that can't do all that they want it to, so it just reboots much like old computers used to do.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Barrynof said:


> Exact same problem here. Happened to me twice today. It doesn't matter if I back out by using the EXIT feature on the app or if I hit the Tivo button on my remote. Has anyone heard anything about this? I believe that it is just Tivo making a DVR that can't do all that they want it to, so it just reboots much like old computers used to do.


The new software is being put out today, see if that will fix your re-boot problem.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lessd said:


> The new software is being put out today, see if that will fix your re-boot problem.


Today for the first to sign up for the priority list, when it went live again.

The rest will roll out over time, in controlled phases, like every other update.


----------



## manfromnowhere (Oct 17, 2014)

I found this thread via Google. I just bought a Premiere and the FIRST time I tried Netflix, I exited pressing the TiVo button and the entire thing rebooted. Netflix was never great on my TiVo HD so I rarely used it (bought a Chromecast) - not sure if I'll be using it on my Premiere if it keeps rebooting the box. At least on my HD it just booted me to the main screen, not interrupting recordings.

I'm running 20.4.4a which is the latest software.


----------

